# Ok....Its NOT funy anymore :/



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so by now, pretty much everyone here knows im totally obsessed with wattles....

Its weird, cause I dont have any nigis with wattles, SO this year ive been on the hunt.

FIRST doe I wanted a kid from, had a single buck DOA.

SECOND doe I wanted a kid from, has 3 girls, no wattles.

THIRD, has 2 does, 1 buck, only the buck has wattles.

FORTH has 2 does, no wattles.

AND FINALLY(for now) FIFTH doe has 3 bucks, one has wattles.

WHY!!!! its like im seriously NEVER going to have wattles 

Im hoping that the next ones due will have wattles, my reservation has been moved alot LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> WHY!!!! its like im seriously NEVER going to have wattles


 Have faith my dear... you will have your wattles... :hi5: ..it is when you stop looking and let God take over... is when you will get your wattles.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I sure hope! ARGH!!!

I have 2 breeders near me with wattles, and im on both lists for first dibs lol.

Then there Kylee, who id LOVE to get a kid from, only cause shes like TOTALLY AMAZING!! Hoping that can somehow work out...

Cant get more than 2 new goats though, I am in the double digits now LOL

PS: I may need to talk to you about boers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See that.... you still have a chance..... ray: :hug: 

Boers are good....but no wattles... :wink: :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, a pretty good chance....

Im just hoping I get a good one, I havent waited this long to get a bad doe lol

NOT FOR ME!!! lol my friend has Boers and she really wants a registered doe, she has 2 really nice bucks, but one is not fertile  but we are trying to find her some nice reg girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe..... I will have to go down my waiting list ...when they are weaned.....
the customers ...will pick out their Doelings.....and we will see... if any are left and maybe ...someone will back out ....It has been a real bucky year....with very few Doelings ....so we will have to see.... :wink:


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll do the wattle doe dance again, but this time even better!

Plus, you know the girl you'll end up with is going to be AWESOME because you will have waited so long for her!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pam, maybe next year,shes not in a hurry! Emmy, SOOOO true! I cant wait for it to finally happen lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are better off buying a waddled buck adn then you can breed for your own waddled babies. A higher chance of waddles being born then instead of just one goat with them


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Stacey...maybe even look for a buck with them. My boy throws probably 50% wattles on his kids. So maybe a buck would be the way to go?

I have faith though that the right wattled doe/buck will come along for ya. Just keep looking around...there will be one I am sure. And thank you for the compliment...that is very sweet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

maybe... just to get you through this dry period.... Super Glue??


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the waddles on goats too. I have mixed breed goats but my one doe that had twins gave me a little doe that had waddles. I was so happy. I hope you can get a doe with waddles...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, maybe next year,shes not in a hurry!


 :wink:

They have a good point there... about getting a wattle buck.....there's an idea.... :idea:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK see i would get a buck, but i did that 2 years ago, and he produced all boys and no wattles lol. So whenever i get another buck i get really nervous. Im not sure i can get another buck right now, but maybe if Kylee has a really nice wattle buck i may be able to do that. Thanks so much everyone, i will just keep waiting :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK...do what you need to..... to get those wattles... :laugh: :wink:


----------

